# URGENT - Temp home needed for 3 elderly cats, Hertfordshire area



## VickyG (May 20, 2015)

Good morning ya'll,

My name is Vicky.

I'm looking for someone who is happy to temporarily look after my three elderly cats, Mitsey, Star & Kaffa. They have all been spayed & neutered, they're ok with other animals after they've settled and are fine with both being indoor or outdoor kitties. Mitsey is about 14 years old, Star & Kaffa are about 10 years old. I've had them forever, through thick and thin and have given up so much for them. I love them so much.

My partner has recently kicked me out from our home, owing to my depression, my cats staying with him. I've been staying on a friend's sofa in Peterborough, the whole situation has been rather horrid. My partner has said I would be able to move back in but has given me no time scale as to when he'll be ready for me to return.
On Monday, my partner contacted me to arrange somewhere for the cats to stay as he cannot look after them, as he doesn't have the time for them. He has given me until this weekend to arrange something.
I have contacted every friend I can to for help to no avail, I've contacted several charity foster homes for them to say they cannot help me. I even pulled out my savings to see if I can place them into a cattery but can only afford about 7 days.
*
This is my last hope.*

Can someone, anyone, take on my three cats for a little while? Between 2 - 4 weeks max? I have little money I can give in exchange but can provide what I have. They are currently still at the flat in Bishops Stortford, Hertfordshire.

I cannot bare to give them up for adoption after so long.

If anybody can help me and are serious about it, please contact me?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hi Vicky,
What an awful situation you are in right now, I am so sorry you are having to deal with this.
Have you contacted any of the smaller local rescues to see if by any chance they might have a spare pen or a room in foster home where the cats could stay for a couple of weeks. This organisation is a fantastic one but is run on a small scale so places are always very limited https://www.facebook.com/GoldiesCatRescue?fref=ts
My main concern is what will happen after that initial period though as it is not easy to find accomodation that will take one animal let alone 3 and you have already admitted that your finances are very tight.
Is there any way of meeting with your partner and discussing this situation with a view to persuading him to keep the cats for longer?
lastly, I do hope that you are getting appropriate help to deal with your depression.
Please keep posting and keep us updated.


----------



## VickyG (May 20, 2015)

Thank 


Paddypaws said:


> Hi Vicky,
> What an awful situation you are in right now, I am so sorry you are having to deal with this.
> Have you contacted any of the smaller local rescues to see if by any chance they might have a spare pen or a room in foster home where the cats could stay for a couple of weeks. This organisation is a fantastic one but is run on a small scale so places are always very limited https://www.facebook.com/GoldiesCatRescue?fref=ts
> My main concern is what will happen after that initial period though as it is not easy to find accomodation that will take one animal let alone 3 and you have already admitted that your finances are very tight.
> ...


Thank you <3
My partner is very strict on me not contacting him at present and he's incredibly stubborn too.
I have spoken to a few more smaller charities and found somebody who can take them for awhile, starting this Sunday, which is fantastic news!! She's a super lovely lady too who runs it all.
My finances may be tight right now but they haven't been like this ever before, I think after I've had the time to sort things out, everything'll be ok again.
My depression is being worked on though when it comes to medication, I have to wait awhile longer.

Thank you again for all your help, you've no idea how much this mean to me.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

aww that is a great update vicky thank you for letting us know....so often we see posts like this and then the poster never comes back online which can be really upsetting.
I am so glad that you have found care for the cats but even happier to know that you are getting help to deal with your depression and sincerely hope that you can access the right therapies and//or medications to help resolve it.
Now that you have found PF please do /stick around and hopefully soon you can post happier threads about you and your furry friends.


----------



## VickyG (May 20, 2015)

Paddypaws said:


> aww that is a great update vicky thank you for letting us know....so often we see posts like this and then the poster never comes back online which can be really upsetting.
> I am so glad that you have found care for the cats but even happier to know that you are getting help to deal with your depression and sincerely hope that you can access the right therapies and//or medications to help resolve it.
> Now that you have found PF please do /stick around and hopefully soon you can post happier threads about you and your furry friends.


I'll be sticking around, don't you worry about that 
I hope to be posting fantastic news soon <3


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad to hear that you have found someone to look after your cats xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad you've found a place for your cats and hope things will get better for you soon.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sad situation, I'm glad you've found somewhere for your cats.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm so pleased you've fund somewhere for your cats, it sounds like a horribly stressful time for you



VickyG said:


> My partner has recently kicked me out from our home, owing to my depression, my cats staying with him. I've been staying on a friend's sofa in Peterborough, the whole situation has been rather horrid. My partner has said I would be able to move back in but has given me no time scale as to when he'll be ready for me to return..





VickyG said:


> My partner is very strict on me not contacting him at present and he's incredibly stubborn too.


whist not wanting to go off topic, I am slightly concerned for *you* having read the above. There are a few people on this forum who have had experience of depression (me included) and we all know it's hard, but this really doesn't sound like an ideal situation for you to be in. Depression is a nasty, complicated, frustrating condition and I'm glad you're getting help and it sounds like you are feeling positive about that. However, being in a situation where your partner has already asked you to leave once due to this condition, where you are waiting for him to _give you permission_ to move back in and where he would ask expect you to find a home for three elderly cats at incredibly short notice does not sound emotionally healthy to me.

I don't know the ins and outs of the situation, but I would seriously beg you to ensure that - now you've found someone to take care of your cats - you also take some time to look after yourself and consider what you can do to make you happy and hopefully not end up in such a horrible situation once again 

Good luck


----------



## VickyG (May 20, 2015)

Erenya said:


> I'm so pleased you've fund somewhere for your cats, it sounds like a horribly stressful time for you
> 
> whist not wanting to go off topic, I am slightly concerned for *you* having read the above. There are a few people on this forum who have had experience of depression (me included) and we all know it's hard, but this really doesn't sound like an ideal situation for you to be in. Depression is a nasty, complicated, frustrating condition and I'm glad you're getting help and it sounds like you are feeling positive about that. However, being in a situation where your partner has already asked you to leave once due to this condition, where you are waiting for him to _give you permission_ to move back in and where he would ask expect you to find a home for three elderly cats at incredibly short notice does not sound emotionally healthy to me.
> 
> ...


Thank you to everyone who responded to this.
Since posting this, I have chased up my medication again and I'm awaiting a response to restarting my treatment. I'm still sofa surfing and job unting, also, sadly, waiting on a response to claim JSA. I really don't want to claim Jobseeker's but I have nothing left to my name now.

Unfortunately, I found out just today, that I have to find another place for my three to go after 7th June 2015. The person who took them on can only have them until then.
I was doing well, getting myself sorted out but now the stress of finding another temporary home for my furbabies has made me take another two steps back.

If anybody can take on my three furbabies for awhile, until I can get myself a roof over my head again, you've no idea what it would mean to me. I'm trying everything in my power to find a new home for myself and my cats. I just want to be with them and be happy again.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Normally I would offer to help but my main concern is the age of your cats and vet bills.

I hope somebody can help you and your cats. I do feel you are looking at a much longer time scale than 4 weeks.


----------



## VickyG (May 20, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Normally I would offer to help but my main concern is the age of your cats and vet bills.
> 
> I hope somebody can help you and your cats. I do feel you are looking at a much longer time scale than 4 weeks.


Thank you for your consideration anyway. And I have a feeling it maybe a longer time scale than 4 weeks as well now, possibly 8 weeks. I know I can get myself into work pretty quickly as I have experience coming out of my ears in all sorts of industries. I know after a month of work, I could afford to move.


----------



## VickyG (May 20, 2015)

VickyG said:


> Thank you for your consideration anyway. And I have a feeling it maybe a longer time scale than 4 weeks as well now, possibly 8 weeks. I know I can get myself into work pretty quickly as I have experience coming out of my ears in all sorts of industries. I know after a month of work, I could afford to move.


Despite my cat's ages, they are incredibly energetic and playful! Plus they've recently had a vet check up, worming, flea treatment and tick treatment.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you drive?

Would there be any chance of the person caring for them now to extend by a few weeks?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Vicky, going by your posts you are in a sad situation, I know you are trying your best.

I would hope that if I was in your position people would help me, so for this reason even though we don't know how long you need help for, I am willing to help you.

I do have many cats here at the moment and 3 more due in around 6 weeks time but I can make room if your cats would be ok together in an outside pen just until
the summer is over then I will have space indoors.


----------



## VickyG (May 20, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Vicky, going by your posts you are in a sad situation, I know you are trying your best.
> 
> I would hope that if I was in your position people would help me, so for this reason even though we don't know how long you need help for, I am willing to help you.
> 
> ...


Are you serious!? If you are, you've no idea how much this means to me!! To my cats!
I have transport and my cats are perfectly fine together in a pen outdoors. They're very affectionate too.

You're an angel <3


----------



## VickyG (May 20, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Do you drive?
> 
> Would there be any chance of the person caring for them now to extend by a few weeks?


I have spoken to the current fosterer but they said they defiantly can only have them until 7th June. They're cat is due to give birth around then and she'd be busy with kittens, which I can understand being a fosterer and birthing partner in the past myself to my Mitsey.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, I am offering to help you and your cats.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Understand them being busy, my girl is due kittens on 21st June and I have also have a litter due to leave me end June.

Ok, well if we cant change the dates we will just have to work with what we have.

I do have 7 foster cats with me at the moment, 1 leaves in 6 weeks, and the other 6 I have no idea when they will be going back to their owners as they are also trying to find a home where the Landlord will accept pets.

Going to be a squeeze for a couple of months but I will work round moving cats about.

This will be one less worry for you and hopefully will give you the time and chance to get yourself in a better situation.


----------



## VickyG (May 20, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Understand them being busy, my girl is due kittens on 21st June and I have also have a litter due to leave me end June.
> 
> Ok, well if we cant change the dates we will just have to work with what we have.
> 
> ...


I find birthing kittens a scary but beautiful experience. I love watching them grow and learn 

It seems a shame that so little Landlords accept pets.

It'll defiantly help me, giving me the chance to concentrate on battling my situation and coming out on top! I'm determined to get everything done as quickly as I can regarding my housing situation and I have a few friends willing to help me with my depression.

If you could PM a contact number, would you like me to ring you tomorrow to discuss things? I understand it being quite late right now...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes, will pm you my number, I live in Oxford so hope the distance is fine for you.

will also give you my email as sometimes in the day I am unable to answer the phone due to work.

We wont set any time limits for your cats as that would just put more stress on you, so then you can concentrate on getting yourself better and finding a new home for yourself and your cats.

Ditch the partner, you deserve more than what he can offer you and there is better fish in the sea. xxx


----------



## VickyG (May 20, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> yes, will pm you my number, I live in Oxford so hope the distance is fine for you.
> 
> will also give you my email as sometimes in the day I am unable to answer the phone due to work.
> 
> ...


After the ordeal he's put me and my furbabies in, I think my decisions been made on him.
I just want to thank you again. <3


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad to hear that news.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have messaged you now.

Bedtime, so will speak soon xx


----------



## VickyG (May 20, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Glad to hear that news.


:Cat:Cat:Cat

We'll speak tomorrow.
Good night!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

CC you truly are a lovely lady xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

CC to the rescue again - she is truly a cat angel!!!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

well done CC! I'm financially committed until the end of june but let me know if you need any additional support



catcoonz said:


> Ditch the partner, you deserve more than what he can offer you and there is better fish in the sea. xxx


i cannot agree with this enough!!! kick him to the curb and start over!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update:

Vicky will be bringing her cats to me on 7th June.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is there anybody who may help Vicky just for 2 weeks from 7th June, circumstances with me unfortunately has changed due to an issue I have so unable to help until 23rd June.


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Awww did anything get sorted for these cats


----------



## VickyG (May 20, 2015)

Simons cats said:


> Awww did anything get sorted for these cats


Hey, I have my furbabies safe until the 21st June, I'm going to call the lady and ask if she can hold them until the 23rd.

Has anybody heard from CC since though? I'm really worried about her.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

VickyG said:


> Hey, I have my furbabies safe until the 21st June, I'm going to call the lady and ask if she can hold them until the 23rd.
> 
> Has anybody heard from CC since though? I'm really worried about her.


Pm-ing you on CCs behalf.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ThankYou M2M for messaging Vicky for me.
Quick update: Vicky will be at mine Sunday with her 3 cats.


----------



## VickyG (May 20, 2015)

Hello,

Has anybody heard from CC? I've been trying to get a hold of her for awhile now to no avail. and I'm really worried


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

CC hasn't logged on for a week or so. I'll tag her so she will get notification of your post x
@catcoonz


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

This just isn't like CC! Whats going on?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Not sure, its unusual for CC not to visit the forum for that long - I hope all is OK and things are sorted for @VickyG xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I hope you hear something Vicky, are your cats with CC or still with the other lady?


----------



## VickyG (May 20, 2015)

Ang2 said:


> This just isn't like CC! Whats going on?





moggie14 said:


> Not sure, its unusual for CC not to visit the forum for that long - I hope all is OK and things are sorted for @VickyG xx





spotty cats said:


> I hope you hear something Vicky, are your cats with CC or still with the other lady?


Unfortunately, I still haven't heard from CC. I did receive a message from Chillminx explaining that through no fault of her own, CC cannot help me.
My three furbabies are still with the previous lady but they're stressing at me every day now to collect them.
I'm still sofa surfing, job searching and saving every penny I can to get a home for me and my furbabies but I'm scared now.

It feels like it'll be more and more likely that I'll have to rehome them.
I feel like I've failed them.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

VickyG said:


> Unfortunately, I still haven't heard from CC. I did receive a message from Chillminx explaining that through no fault of her own, CC cannot help me.
> My three furbabies are still with the previous lady but they're stressing at me every day now to collect them.
> I'm still sofa surfing, job searching and saving every penny I can to get a home for me and my furbabies but I'm scared now.
> 
> ...


Where are the cats at the moment...last I read was that they are in Bishop's Stortford, but then I understood they had moved and were with a foster mother? So what part of the country are they in?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I wish I could help but Im the other side of the country. Have you tried putting little adverts in all you local shops for a temporary foster carer? Which exact town are you in?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just realised you are in Peterborough. Had a little search and found this

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-35017275.html

Im sure you will find a landlord that will accept elderly cats.


----------



## Dace Strumpe (May 22, 2015)

if your looking for landlord that will accept cats try gumtree private landlord section ,thats where i found my place all i had to do is pay100£ pet deposit . even if it doesnt say pets accepted in ad just message them ,i messaged around 50 landlords to get 5 that accept animals .


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

VickyG said:


> Unfortunately, I still haven't heard from CC. I did receive a message from Chillminx explaining that through no fault of her own, CC cannot help me.
> My three furbabies are still with the previous lady but they're stressing at me every day now to collect them.
> I'm still sofa surfing, job searching and saving every penny I can to get a home for me and my furbabies but I'm scared now.
> 
> ...


Shame she couldn't text you or something weeks ago. Very stressful for you  I hope it doesn't come to having to rehome.


----------



## VickyG (May 20, 2015)

Calvine said:


> Where are the cats at the moment...last I read was that they are in Bishop's Stortford, but then I understood they had moved and were with a foster mother? So what part of the country are they in?


They're currently with another foster home in Long Sutton, about 45 mins from where I am in Peterborough.



Ang2 said:


> I wish I could help but Im the other side of the country. Have you tried putting little adverts in all you local shops for a temporary foster carer? Which exact town are you in?


I've put ads in the local shops and in the churches, community centres and libraries too, to no avail sadly. I'm in Peterborough as you stated before but now I'm desperate to find somewhere for my little guys to stay until I have myself a home and job again, I'm willing to travel to anywhere.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I think you should start a new thread. A lot of members will have unsubscribed from this thread, thinking it was sorted.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> I think you should start a new thread. A lot of members will have unsubscribed from this thread, thinking it was sorted.


Good point...I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Problem is, if you get someone from say London to look after them and they need a vet for something, what happens then...if you're in Peterborough how can you commute back and forth?
Have you tried asking local vets as some vet nurses do fostering.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Have you asked on www.catsey.com


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Also message Animal Life Uk through Facebook...they may be able to find a foster home for them.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I think CC was overtaken by recent unexpected events in her life which is why she couldn't contact Vicky to cancel or postpone the fostering arrangement. I was worried that Vicky might hold on, hoping to hear from CC, and thereby perhaps miss another fostering opportunity, hence my message to Vicky.

Vicky, it is rather unorthodox but as a last resort you can contact your local Cat Rescues and see whether any of them would be willing as a huge favour to take in your cats on a temporary basis until you have a home of your own. Be prepared to tell the Rescues why you are homeless, and details of all you have done to try and find foster care. Stress how desperate you are to keep your cats. You will need to pay for their food and any vet care they may need and also to give a reasonably generous donation to the Rescue afterwards.

I am not saying you will definitely find a Rescue to help, but it is worth a try, and you may be lucky and tug at someone's heart strings. I do know Rescues have occasionally helped people out in this way, though it is far from being a regular thing. 

I would also follow up the suggestion someone else made about trying the vet nurses at all your local vets to see if any of them could help with fostering. .

If nothing materialises at all, is there any way you could borrow some money from a friend or relative, or take out a Zero Interest Credit Card, so you could pay to put your cats in a cattery for a few weeks whilst you carry on looking for foster care for them? It would be better than them being re-homed at their time of life.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Any luck?

Have you asked on www.catsey.com


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Go to www.streetlife.com and join your area...post a thread asking for help re cat fostering and see if anyone local can help.x


----------

